
From Traditional Security Perimeter to Software-Defined Perimeter - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/zero-trust-network-in-the-cloud-from-traditional-security-perimeter-to-software-defined-perimeter-d0153zil
======
Hackbraten
> browser-based threats, including threats from malicious websites, are
> nullified.

I’m skeptical about that.

How does this keep traditional browser-initiated 0day chains from compromising
the machine?

